# Early childhood development delay



## NinaDee

Hello,

I was wondering if there is an exact term in Spanish for an "early childhood development delay," which is exactly what it sounds like: a category of developmental delay that occurs in early childhood. Starting with the term "delay," in a previous forum I posted (Delayed range/memory/cognitive abilities), the people that responded recommended the term "rezago" for delay instead of "retraso," which I don't necessarily agree with. I found a wonderful Spanish education glossary (http://translationsunit.com/PDFS/2003_Glossary_2003.pdf) that uses the term "retraso" for delay, and it is also the term that was used in my Spanish medical interpreting class taught by native Spanish speakers. In any case, normally I would say "retraso/rezago *en el *desarrollo," but I think the use of "en" would sound awkward if I subsequently put "en la primera infancia." Therefore, what I came up with was: "retraso/rezago *del* desarrollo en la primera infancia." However, I was just wondering if there was a more specific term in Spanish. It is a specific category of disability listed in the Evaluation Summary and Eligibility Report (ESER) I am translated, and thus wondered if there is also a particular term in Spanish. Thanks!


----------



## Cos Miami

NinaDee said:


> "retraso *del* desarrollo en la primera infancia."



That sounds perfect


----------



## NinaDee

Thanks Cos! So to you, “retraso” sounds okay? If you looked at the other forum I posted a link to, other foreros said it had a negative connotation, basically like “retarded” has in English. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Lnewqban

I would use "desarrollo tardío/lento/atrasado en la primera infancia" in order to indicate a less than normal pace.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cos Miami said:


> That sounds perfect


I agree.


----------



## Circunflejo

_Retraso_ is perfectly fine in this context. In fact, it's the term used in the Spanish version of the DSM-5; for example, for the Global Developmental Delay (315.8) (Retraso global del desarrollo).



Lnewqban said:


> I would use "desarrollo tardío/lento/atrasado en la primera infancia" in order to indicate a less than normal pace.



_Retraso madurativo_ is the term usually used in those cases but it doesn't necesarilly imply a disability and @NinaDee said the term she was looking for implied a disability…

I'm not sure I understood the context properly. I don't think that an early childhood development delay can be a disability by itself although it might be a cause of disability. Therefore, as I don't know the exact meaning intended for the original in English, I can't suggest a translation. Sorry.


----------



## NinaDee

Thank you to all! Actually, Circunflejo, you may be right that a developmental delay is not technically considered a disability. I should say they listed it as an eligibility category to receive special education services. That's very useful to know that they use "retraso" in the Spanish DSM-5. Would "retraso madurativo" imply a delay in _early_ childhood, or just childhood? This delay specified early childhood. Thanks again.


----------



## Cos Miami

NinaDee said:


> So to you, “retraso” sounds okay? If you looked at the other forum I posted a link to, other foreros said it had a negative connotation, basically like “retarded” has in English. What are your thoughts on this?



-I saw the thread. And I agree, the adjective '*Delayed*' translated as '*Retrasado*' can be risky. 
-But the noun 'Retraso' if it's *'retraso' (of something)*, as in _'retraso del desarrollo'_ then it's fine. 
-If it's the noun 'Retraso' but on its own, or *'retraso' (of someone)*, as in '_Le veo algo de retraso_', sounds pretty bad again. 

I talked to my GF, she's an RBT here in the US, and she confirmed that '*Retraso del desarrollo en la primera infancia*' is the term used both here in Florida and in Spain, she's not sure about Mexico -I mention MX based on your other thread, and because according to her the best schools for this are, apparently, in Spain and Mexico, so I am assuming the production of technical terms in Spanish will come mostly from them. She also added the alternative '_Retraso del desarrollo _*en la primera edad*'.

On a side note, '_atraso_' and Lnewqban's '_desarrollo tardío_' sound also good to me if in some instance you just don't want to use 'retraso del/en el'.
'_Razago_' I agree it doesn't sound right. 
So I think you got it right from the beginning!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Would "retraso madurativo" imply a delay in _early_ childhood, or just childhood?



Early childhood although depending on the severity of the delay or the (lack of) actions made about it, it may last beyond early childhood. Just my opinion because, as far as I know, it's not on the DSM and it's not either on the ICD so criteria may vary.



Cos Miami said:


> I talked to my GF, she's an RBT here in the US, and she confirmed that '*Retraso del desarrollo en la primera infancia*' is the term used both here in Florida and in Spain



An online search gives just two results:

This thread.
A paper wrote by someone from Paraguay.


----------



## NinaDee

Thank you, Cos. I'm not sure where the child is from for this document, but it is most likely somewhere in Latin America and not Spain. A term used in Spanish in the United States would be fine because this child lives in the US. What do you think about what Circunflejo said, that there is really only one site with the term "retraso del desarrollo en la primera infancia"? Also what would you recommend for the term "delayed" for future reference? You wouldn't use "retrasado," but would you use "rezagado"? Or would you use "con retraso en..."?

Thank you Circunflejo as well. I found various websites talking about "retraso madurativo"; one said that it is diagnosed very early on, which fits with the early childhood part, and that "dicho retraso les afecta a diferentes áreas del desarrollo como puede ser: la social, la cognitiva, la motora, la afectiva..." (Retraso madurativo en niños). This site (https://educayaprende.com/el-retraso-madurativo/) says it implies a delay in the nervous system, which therefore produces delayed development: "Un retraso madurativo implica un retraso en la maduración del sistema nervioso y por lo tanto en el desarrollo..." This site (¿Cómo saber si mi hijo tiene retraso madurativo?) says: "El retraso madurativo es un trastorno del desarrollo bastante común que suele afectar a los niños en las primeras etapas de la vida. Básicamente, consiste en un retraso en el curso normal del desarrollo que afecta varias áreas, desde el pensamiento, el lenguaje y la comunicación hasta la motricidad o incluso el crecimiento." It seems like that term might work.


----------



## Magazine

Yo estoy de acuerdo "*Retraso del desarrollo en la primera infancia". *

He encontrado un escrito de UNICEF donde también usan *"retraso del desarrollo*" cuando hablan de la infancia. No se suele mencionar lo de infancia_ temprana_, solo infancia, pero creo que es perfecto.

_Rezago _puede que se use también, Nina. Depende del país, aquí sería retraso.

Mira, encontrado aquí.

http://scielo.iics.una.py/pdf/riics/v13n2/2226-4000-riics-13-02-00253.pdf


*Rezago en el desarrollo infantil
*
De todas formas si lo que buscas es para Estados Unidos, sin duda iría con esta opcion de Cos Miami, la persona trabaja en el lugar y es especialista, no se hable más  
_



			I talked to my GF, she's an RBT here in the US, and she confirmed that 'Retraso del desarrollo en la primera infancia' is the term used both here in Florida and in Spain, she's not sure about Mexico -I mention MX based on your other thread, and because according to her the best schools for this are, apparently, in Spain and Mexico, so I am assuming the production of technical terms in Spanish will come mostly from them. She also added the alternative 'Retraso del desarrollo en la primera edad'.
		
Click to expand...

_*
*


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> He encontrado un escrito de UNICEF donde también usan *"retraso del desarrollo*" cuando hablan de la infancia.



En Estados Unidos, por retraso del desarrollo puede entenderse un peso inferior al habitual para su edad. Vea Retraso del desarrollo: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica


----------



## Magazine

Podría ser, para ir sobre seguro, Nina, puedes decir:

*Retraso en el desarollo mental*..sin embargo, _retraso mental_ tal cual es algo tabú en España desde hace tiempo. 

En mi aporte anterior, el texto viene en inglés y español, Nina, a ver si le echas un vistazo. Dicen claramente: 

_Delay in child development = Rezago en el desarrollo infantil_


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> *Retraso en el desarollo mental*



El término por el que se pregunta es un retraso en el desarrollo que afecta a varias áreas por lo que no se puede citar una en concreto.


----------



## Magazine

Esto en mi pueblo se llama rizar el rizo, así que así se queda. 

Nina, post 11, ahí lo digo todo, un saludo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

En la mayoría de los países (si no es que en todos) se llama "Retraso del desarrollo psicomotor".
Sin necesidad de agregar que lo padecen los niños (o bebés) porque el término es aplicable solo a ellos.


----------



## Magazine

Muy interesante, Miguel, parece que es lo que se busca...¿se usa en Estados Unidos?


----------



## Circunflejo

MiguelitOOO said:


> En la mayoría de los países (si no es que en todos) se llama "Retraso del desarrollo psicomotor".



Esta podría ser otra buena opción; especialmente si se conoce en Estados Unidos más que retraso madurativo. También simplemente retraso psicomotor.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Magazine said:


> Muy interesante, Miguel, parece que es lo que se busca...¿se usa en Estados Unidos?


En la página de la_ U.S. National Library of Medicin_e, de la _U.S. Department of Health & Human Services _(NIH), aparecen algunos artículos cuyo original en inglés ha sido traducido al español. Pongo el link de uno de ellos, donde se puede ver (es importante dejar claro que no todos los artículos de allí se traducen al español, aunque por suerte estos sí):
Monosomy 9p24 in two non-related patients as result of a translocation (2;9).  - PubMed - NCBI (junto a la palabra "*Abstract*", aparece la opción de "*Spanish*").
Otro: [Clinical features and diagnosis of Pelizaeus-Merzbacher disease: five case reports].  - PubMed - NCBI

También es importante señalar  que en la página hablan del "_delayed psychomotor development_". Pero, también existe el concepto que estamos analizando en el hilo, que se forma con solo agregar la palabra "early" (early delayed psychomotor development) y ese es justamente lo que buscamos (aunque con otras palabras).
Este concepto con "early", se mira aquí, en la misma página del gobierno estadounidense (pero sin traducción al español): Ocular abnormalities in mucolipidosis IV.  - PubMed - NCBI


La palabra "retraso" tiene un estigma en la frase "retraso mental" pero no me parece que suceda lo mismo en el caso de "retraso del desarrollo".


----------



## Cos Miami

MiguelitOOO said:


> En la mayoría de los países (si no es que en todos) se llama "Retraso del desarrollo psicomotor".
> Sin necesidad de agregar que lo padecen los niños (o bebés) porque el término es aplicable solo a ellos.



_"Retraso del desarrollo psicomotor"_ personalmente me suena bien. Pero siendo terminos muy técnicos y especializados, yo no me arriesgaría a dar tal salto en la traducción, no sea que "primera infancia" y "psicomotor" no sean siempre intercambiables, teniendo en cuenta que existen muchos tipos de retrasos en el desarrollo mental y de habilidades a tempranas edades, y yo no sabría con certeza si TODOS son psicomotores, o quizá alguno no, en cuyo caso el término ya no sería una traducción fiel.


----------



## NinaDee

Hmm, no he escuchado el término "retraso del desarrollo" en referencia a un peso inferior para su edad, Circunflejo. El excelente glosario de educación en español (para escuelas en EE.UU.) que mencioné anteriormente (http://translationsunit.com/PDFS/2003_Glossary_2003.pdf) usa el término "retraso en el desarrollo" para "developmental delay". También tienes razón que no es un retraso en el desarrollo mental; como dices, el retraso afecta varias áreas. Gracias por tu sugerencia, Miguelito.  Pero lo que dice Cos creo que tiene sentido también:


Cos Miami said:


> _"Retraso del desarrollo psicomotor"_ personalmente me suena bien. Pero siendo terminos muy técnicos y especializados, yo no me arriesgaría a dar tal salto en la traducción, no sea que "primera infancia" y "psicomotor" no sean siempre intercambiables, teniendo en cuenta que existen muchos tipos de retrasos en el desarrollo mental y de habilidades a tempranas edades, y yo no sabría con certeza si TODOS son psicomotores, o quizá alguno no, en cuyo caso el término ya no sería una traducción fiel.


 No se si "primera infancia" y "psicomotor" son intercambiables en este caso.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

En español, la palabra "desarrollo" es la que habla, *indirectamente*, de la infancia (la primera, la segunda y cuantas hayan).
_Psicomotor _no hace referencia a nada en específico, sino a cualquier problema de la mente o del cuerpo, ya sea solo de la mente o solo del cuerpo o de ambos.


----------



## Cos Miami

MiguelitOOO said:


> En español, la palabra "desarrollo" es la que habla, *indirectamente*, de la infancia (la primera, la segunda y cuantas hayan).
> _Psicomotor _no hace referencia a nada en específico, sino a cualquier problema de la mente o del cuerpo, ya sea solo de la mente o solo del cuerpo o de ambos.



Si eso es así entonces sería la mejor traducción, la más idiomática.
El problema que sigo viendo es que _"retraso del desarrollo psicomotor"_ parece ser que existe en el lactante, en el bebé, en el niño, en el adolescente...
Cuando 'primera infancia' parece hacer referencia a la etapa de 0 a 5 años exclusivamente.

En conclusión, siempre que pudiéramos confirmar con certeza que "desarrollo psicomotor" solo puede existir de los 0 a 5 años, podríamos omitir el término "primera infancia". Si no, quizá podríamos usar el término _"retraso del desarrollo psicomotor en la primera infancia"_, que usando la técnica de Circunflejo devuelve 1 solo resultado de Google de un documento de España

Mi problema es que yo no sé lo suficiente de la materia como para confirmar o desmentir, así que desafortunadamente no puedo ayudar más allá con este punto


----------



## Magazine

Cos Miami said:


> En conclusión, siempre que pudiéramos confirmar con certeza que "desarrollo psicomotor" solo puede existir de los 0 a 5 años, podríamos omitir el término "primera infancia". Si no, quizá podríamos usar el término _"retraso del desarrollo psicomotor en la primera infancia"_,



He buscado un poco más : 



> El término _desarrollo psicomotor designa la adquisición de habilidades que se observa en el niño de forma continua durante toda la infancia._
> 
> Corresponde tanto a la maduración de las estructuras nerviosas (cerebro, médula, nervios y músculos...) como al aprendizaje que el bebé -luego niño- hace descubriéndose a sí mismo y al mundo que le rodea.



Espero que te sirva, Nina.


----------



## NinaDee

Mil gracias a todos por sus aportes. Como Magazine ha indicado, habría que incluir "en la primera infancia" a "retraso del desarrollo psimotor" de todas maneras. Creo que, como Magazine también sugiere, la mejor opción sería "retraso del desarrollo en la primera infancia". Gracias nuevamente a todos.


----------



## Magazine

Un placer tener a miembros tan amables en el foro, Nina,  un saludo desde la muy soleada Madrid. 

Solo añadir que fue Cos Miami el autor de esta sugerencia: 

_



			'Retraso del desarrollo en la primera infancia' is the term used both here in Florida and in Spain,
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Disculpad que salte al ruedo sin preámbulos -y sin vaselina 

_*Retraso del desarrollo infantil temprano*
(Retraso/s del/en el desarrollo infantil temprano)_

1. No hay nada raro en la referencia a _retraso_ en _*retraso del desarrollo*_; significa, inequívocamente, que el desarrollo va más lento, se retrasa, o presenta algún tipo de déficit.
Tanto "del desarrollo" (el propio desarrollo se ve afectado) como "en el desarrollo" (hay algo que forma parte del desarrollo que se ve afectado) se utilizan aquí, aunque sean sutilmente distintos

2. _*Desarrollo infantil*_ hace referencia, también inequívoca, al desarrollo de los niños, a su crecimiento en todos los ámbitos, aunque sin especificación de edad

3. _*Desarrollo infantil temprano*_ traslada una idea más específica, en referencia a las primeras etapas del desarrollo infantil. Este concepto -igual que los mencionados previamente- resulta relativamente familiar en castellano -y directamente comprensible. Lo mismo ocurre con su equivalente inglés, _early childhood development_.
Pej.
* _*El Desarrollo Infantil Temprano*_ es un proceso que abarca desde la etapa de gestación hasta los 5 años de vida de la niña o del niño.
El Desarrollo Infantil Temprano - FED - MIDIS
* De acuerdo al Fondo de las Naciones Unidas para la Infancia (UNICEF), _*el Desarrollo Infantil Temprano*_ (DIT) se refiere al desarrollo físico, cognitivo, lingüístico y socio-emocional de los niños y niñas de 0 a 5 años, e integra distintos aspectos relacionadas con la salud, la nutrición, el aprendizaje, la educación, el apoyo familiar, así como la atención a la protección y bienestar social, que una niña y niño requiere desde que nace hasta los primeros años de la escuela primaria.
DESARROLLO INFANTIL TEMPRANO - Un Kilo de Ayuda
* _*Early childhood development*_
In the earliest years of life, especially from pregnancy to age three, babies need nutrition, protection and stimulation for healthy brain development. Recent advances in neuroscience provide new evidence about a baby’s brain development during this time.
Early childhood development
* Importance of _*early childhood development*_
The emotional, social and physical development of young children has a direct effect on their overall development and on the adult they will become. That is why understanding the need to invest in very young children is so important, so as to maximize their future well-being
Importance of early childhood development | Framework for the Social Determinants of Early Child Development | Encyclopedia on Early Childhood Development

4. En referencia a _delays_ de este desarrollo infantil temprano, nos referimos en castellano a _*retrasos*, pero tambien a *alteraciones *o* trastornos*_ (a veces incluso a _*defectos*_) _*del/en el desarrollo infantil temprano*_. Y también podemos encontrar la misma expresión sin la especificación de "infantil", al sobreentenderse ésta en base al contexto; _*retrasos*_, _*alteraciones*_ o _*trastornos del desarrollo temprano *_(o _tempranos del desarrollo, como acaba de sugerir Circunflejo_)
* _*ECDD*_ – _*Retraso del desarrollo infantil temprano*_, una discapacidad que puede calificar a un niño para la educación especial
Glosario | speakseducation.org
* Primera infancia: Bebés y niños con _*trastornos del desarrollo temprano*_ o que están en riesgo de no tener un desarrollo armónico, pertenecientes a familias muy carenciadas que forman parte de la comunidad de la Villa 31 de Retiro,
LANACION.com
* Hay evidencia contundente que indica que desfases y _*retrasos en el desarrollo temprano*_ limitan el desarrollo posterior del niño(a) en el sistema educacional y en la vida adulta.
Desigualdad, legitimación y conflicto"retrasos+en+el+desarrollo+temprano"&source=bl&ots=WpgU-9L2ZB&sig=ACfU3U1ZBRy3t9NRBY1AGX24l_F0OhGqOQ&hl=es&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjW8IOl5P7fA
* _*Retraso temprano del desarrollo*_ / Crecimiento craneal deficiente / Problemas de atención / Dificultades motóricas / Retraso en la adquisición del lenguaje / Trastornos del lenguaje / Déficits cognitivos persistentes
https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sour...WMAd6BAgCEAE&usg=AOvVaw2MpLeqvIM_b6DsdgDIVux6

5. _*Early childhood development delay*_, con distintos matices, parece aludir en general a categorías descriptivas relacionadas con la identificación precoz (preescolar) de alteraciones o retrasos corregibles a nivel educativo
* Special Education Categories
_*Early Childhood Development Delay (ECDD)*_ - Developmental delays that cannot be identified under any other Special Education disability category; this eligibility is available to children birth through age 7.
https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.kresa.org/cms/lib/MI01000312/Centricity/Domain/49/Special%20Education%20Parent%20Handbook%20-%20Revised.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwj-veu72_3fAhWKlRQKHSq8CBEQFjACegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw0xtd0GgEIqfvloIJ6AWAxL
* Two thirds of children served by Michigan’s early childhood special education system or preschool special education aged three to five do not receive prior Early On services.  And of these children, the vast majority  (87%) are eligible for preschool special education due to either a speech impairment or *early childhood development delay* -eligibility categories that are age sensitive and would be responsive to early intervention services prior to age three.
https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sour...FjANegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw1sUQk5HYCa-bEc65l5_Pyc
* _*Early Childhood Developmental Delay (ECDD) *_Early Childhood Development Delay is for a child through 7 years of age who manifests a delay in one or more areas of development equal to or greater than ½ the expected development.
SE-Special Education - Pinckney Community Schools

6. Un apunte sobre _*desarrollo de la primera infancia*_. De la misma forma que veíamos en 1. la idea de _*desarrollo infantil temprano*_ como un concepto utilizable en el contexto dado por el OP, el constructo _desarrollo de la primera infancia_ parece poder tener connotaciones levemente distintas, no tanto como desarrollo infantil sino como evolución, mejora de (las condiciones de vida de/en) la primera infancia. _Desarrollo *en* la primera infancia_ parece en este caso algo más ajustado; _el_ _desarrollo *durante* la primera infancia_ probablemente sea incluso mejor en este caso.

7. Con todo ello, y disculpándome de nuevo por llegar tarde y no discutir ideas planteadas previamente en un muy interesante debate, diría en este caso;

*Retraso en el desarrollo infantil temprano*
(_Retraso/s del/en el desarrollo infantil temprano_)

Y valoraría otras opciones, como
_Retrasos en el desarrollo temprano
Retrasos del desarrollo durante la primera infancia
_


----------



## Magazine

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> *Retraso en el desarrollo infantil temprano*
> (_Retraso/s del/en el desarrollo infantil temprano_)
> 
> Y valoraría otras opciones, como
> _Retrasos en el desarrollo temprano
> Retrasos del desarrollo durante la primera infancia_



Gracias por confirmar también lo que ya sugerimos practicamente todos , excepto Circunflejo.

_However this will give *him* some food for thought_


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Disculparme de nuevo, pero no veo nada en los comentarios de Circunflejo en este hilo que resulte inadecuado. _Retraso madurativo _es expresión utilizada en este ámbito para referirse a un niño que simplemente va retrasado en su desarrollo con respecto a otros niños de su edad, y efectivamente no suele comportar ninguna implicación patológica. En este contexto en cambio, diría que el _delay_ se refiere más bien a problemas del desarrollo que sí pueden condicionar -y que de hecho condicionan- limitaciones futuras en la vida adulta. De nuevo, esto mismo, en realidad, ya lo había expresado Circunflejo en comentarios previos. Lo mismo ocurre con retraso del desarrollo psicomotor, que él defiende, y aunque personalmente me parece demasiada especificación en este caso (aún tratándose de un concepto amplio), podría resultar adecuado en función del contexto. Por no mencionar su última sugerencia, _retraso temprano del desarrollo, _que me parece resulta ajustada (a pesar del tono de su respuesta).
En fin, saludos varios.
¡Paz!


----------



## NinaDee

Perdón por la demora en responder--¡ha sido una semana loca! Aprecio muchísimo las investigaciones que has hecho, ChemaSaltasebes. Me gustan tus sugerencias "retraso en el desarrollo infantil temprano" y "retrasos en el desarrollo temprano" (casi parece que el "infantil" no es necesario; creo que la idea de "desarrollo temprano" implica la primera infancia). También me gusta la idea de Circunflejo, "retraso temprano del desarrollo". Voy a investigar un poco más para ver con cuál me quedo. ¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Acabo de prestarle atención a lo de ESERT porque no lo hice en mi primera intervención, y me doy cuenta que dentro de ese contexto, el retraso al que se refiere el concepto de _early childhood development delay_, es exclusivamente cognitivo, por lo tanto retiro mi sugerencia de "Retraso del desarrollo psicomotor", ya que yo estaba equivocado (el concepto que di abarca mucho más que el _developmente delay_). Obviamente estamos ante un "simple" retraso del desarrollo cognitivo en los primeros años de vida (niños que no están todo lo "despiertos" que ya deberían estar).

*Cuando digo "simple", me refiero a que es un retraso en el sentido estricto de la palabra, no me refiero a que el problema sea simple de tratar, solucionar o diagnosticar, ni tampoco le resto importancia al padecimiento.


----------



## NinaDee

Hola Miguelito, la verdad es que el retraso no es puramente cognitivo. El niño tiene dificultades en las siguientes áreas: lectura, escritura, habilidades sociales, habla/lenguaje, autosuficiencia y conducta.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

NinaDee said:


> Hola Miguelito, la verdad es que el retraso no es puramente cognitivo. El niño tiene dificultades en las siguientes áreas: lectura, escritura, habilidades sociales, habla/lenguaje, autosuficiencia y conducta.


Sí, todo eso es cognitivo  ("no saber hacerlo").


----------



## NinaDee

Hmm ok. Supongo que yo no consideraría el ámbito social, la autosuficiencia ni la conducta dentro de lo cognitivo. Pero puede que esté equivocada al respecto.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Efectivamente, aunque un retraso cognitivo puede implicar retrasos asociados en otros ámbitos, no deben confundirse. En todo caso, la clasificación del ESER no es médica, y de ahí, entre otros motivos, el descriptor general en referencia a "desarrollo" sin más especificación; se trata de una identificación de déficits por parte de los propios educadores con el objeto de asignar recursos especiales de apoyo a la educación.


----------



## Circunflejo

MiguelitOOO said:


> Sí, todo eso es cognitivo  ("no saber hacerlo").



Las dificultades en lectura y escritura pueden deberse a déficits motores...


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Circunflejo said:


> Las dificultades en lectura y escritura pueden deberse a déficits motores...


Cierto, pero al final es o causa un retraso cognitivo. ¡Ojo!, no estoy proponiendo que se agregue la palabra "cognitivo" a la traducción, porque que ya se dieron muchas propuestas excelentes, yo solo retiré la mía.


----------



## Circunflejo

MiguelitOOO said:


> Cierto, pero al final es o causa un retraso cognitivo.



No estoy de acuerdo pero no quiero entrar en disquisiciones teóricas. Lo importante es que @NinaDee dé con un término que se ajuste al sentido que se quiso dar al original en inglés. Tiene ya múltiples sugerencias aunque después de la última información que dio


NinaDee said:


> El niño tiene dificultades en las siguientes áreas: lectura, escritura, habilidades sociales, habla/lenguaje, autosuficiencia y conducta.


 me veo incapaz de proponer un término que designe con exactitud a las dificultades existentes solo en todas y cada una de las áreas citadas por lo que me temo que tendrá que escoger el menos malo o el más aproximado.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Circunflejo said:


> No estoy de acuerdo pero no quiero entrar en disquisiciones teóricas. Lo importante es que @NinaDee dé con un término que se ajuste al sentido que se quiso dar al original en inglés. Tiene ya múltiples sugerencias aunque después de la última información que dio
> me veo incapaz de proponer un término que designe con exactitud a las dificultades existentes solo en todas y cada una de las áreas citadas por lo que me temo que tendrá que escoger el menos malo o el más aproximado.


No lo veo tan complicado porque se trata de una prueba de muchas, por lo que la traducción será al final de cuentas un nombre (el nombre del test). Bien podría llamarse "Retrasos en edad muy temprana", si se quiere ser conciso, o agregar la palabra "desarrollo" si se quiere ser más específico.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Por si sirve, en enlace previo (#33, 5.1: Kalamazoo Public Schools, Michigan, USA) se describe el _Early Childhood Development Delay (ECDD) _como aquel "cajón de sastre" donde se incluyen aquellos retrasos en el desarrollo que no pueden ser catalogados específicamente bajo ninguna otra definición según el listado de minusvalías que precisan educación especial, y que incluyen en este caso las siguientes (además del _Early Childhood Development Delay_):
Autism Spectrum Disorder (ASD)
Cognitive Impairment (CI)
Deaf-Blindness (DB)
Emotional Impairment (EI)
Hearing Impairment (HI)
Specific Learning Disability (LD)
Other Health Impairment (OHI)
Physical Impairment (PI)
Severe Multiple Impairment (SXI)
Speech and Language Impairment (SLI)
Traumatic Brain Injury (TBI)
Visual Impairment (VI)

El original no busca así tanto una definición médica del caso (lo que resultaría imposible con la informacion dada) como una descripción adecuada (aunque en este caso resulte harto inespecífica) que permita señalar la existencia de determinados déficits que puedan servir para incluir al niño en un programa de educación especial.


----------



## NinaDee

Mil gracias a todos. He decidido usar el término "retraso en el desarrollo temprano".


----------

